# Bella Fairy...



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Bellas Zack and Zoey Fairy Costume finally came in today. She will be dressing up for the PETLAND Parade/Costume Contest in Saturday. 



















What? 









This is the Floral Tiera I made for the costume... if she will keep it on.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Bella is such a sweetheart, love the costume!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

omg, Bella looks so cute in that costume


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh, now that is cute! Beautiful little model too!:love1:


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh she is so darn cute!!! She always has the sweetest expressions on her little face....and her costume fits her perfectly...darling:angel1:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

nawww gorgeous


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh she looks beautiful. i love the costume x


----------



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

love it xx


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Hee! Bella's a cutie; love her coloring


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

love the costumes super cute


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

VERY cute and it looks like it fits her perfectly!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She looks adorable!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Bella says thank you also for your kind comments! Now wish us luck this weekend in the PETLAND Costume contest!


----------

